# I love the model... but...



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

Okay, i'm guessing everyone here has one of those models that you look at and go "That'd be awsome to paint" or "Wow, that looks great." Then you take a look at the rules for the model and go "Well, that's a disappointment." and they never seem to make it on the game table.

I think my first model that i really loved when i saw it was the thunderfire cannon. I loved the techmarine model and the thunderfire cannon looked like a cool supression weapon. However, i rarely use it because gameplay wise it seems like such a liability (for my army setup)

Anyone else have models in their collection that are just gathering dust?

-Narik


----------



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

I know the feeling, I got a squad of SM scouts, who hardly see much action at all, but blimey did I love painting them! :biggrin:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Snikrot was amazing to paint, in a great pose, easy to build, and I love his storyline. Sadly, even with 6 attacks, he's not great as usually the Kommandos appeared, looked scary, got shot and ran away again. Unfortunate. If they did get into combat, there's too many troops with 3+ saves for him to be effective. He really should have Rending.

And then there's Cassius, who has a great model but his background is terrible and the rules are.. iffy at best. Only two wounds on the oldest and probably toughest Space Marine in history? C'mon, even Sicarius has FNP (IE It's nothing special) and 3 wounds.

Midnight


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Baharroth. His modal was so great but he's the wors tof the lords and even the better ones almost never get used as it is
Sad face


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

For me its more of 'Wow, thats an awesome model, but its not from an army I play' then the 'Wow, awesome model but your rules suck.'


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

possesed nuff said


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Anything with a power weapon. Seriously I've got a Nurgle Champion with a Powerscythe who spends most of his time on the shelf. I tell myself that today I'll think sod it, and take him to a game. Then he dies to a dread and is never seen again... for six months.

My mate has a Noise Marine that's themed as kinda of a coterie of swordsmen, with Lucius as his HQ. It's a great looking army, that gets its arse kicked against most opponents.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Pyrovore, venomthrope and vespids. They look really cool, especially the vespids because of their bright contrast to the rest of the tau army, but they are all way too expensive to be worthwhile.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ork Tankbusta's. The models, (especially the Nob) in the boxed set are really cool sculpts. They are less then stellar on the table though. 

Chaos raptors are also really cool looking but lack any good punch. I especially like the jump pack lord with twin lightning claws. Just wicked looking model.

On the reverse of the question, a crap model that is awesome to play: 

I cannot stand the Kharn the Betrayer model. Don't ask why, but it just doesn't sit right with me. The rules for him are really good and the reason I run a berzerker themed army.

I also really do not like the Chaos defiler model. It's a fuckin' box on legs with a stupid head stuck on top. Nothing appealing to it at all. The rules for it on the other hand are very good, better than a chaos dreadnought for sure. I like when people make the scorpion type defiler, but the bog standard model is repulsive.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

*thats not a knife*

its not a box on legs this is a box on legs








this on the other hand is pure awesome


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

The eldar line does a whole LOT of that to me.

The Pheonix lords. Mmm. Which there was any reason to field 'em (maybe Ra, and all that bone WOULD be a dream to paint...) ever I'd be happy, but they're overpriced, bad, and don't do anything to change the list. So... yeah. It's painful.

The Wraithlord. They nerfed the damn thing while realizing an utterly beautiful model! And then they changed the game so that vehicles got a boost compared to things with an AV. And I cried myself to sleep.


Swooping Hawks: I honestly fucking love the model. A set of hawk wings were the first thing I painted that I actually got RIGHT. Gold for the wing armature, blue and white alternating, both blending from variations on gray to the actual feather color I wanted for each one. The model itself was satisfying as well.

But... they were REALLY BAD in the last codex. And then the new codex came out, and they were still REALLY BAD, and this time there was no SHEDS to save them. And then even haywires got nerfed...


*sigh*

I love you, swooping hawk model. Despite the fact that you're criminally due for an update, and your exarch gets no real representation of his options.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

How about the whole Grey knight range, some of the nicest models GW ever produced, one of the hardest armies to play


----------



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

Meh, maybe the stars will align and the greyknights will get an updated codex, though i'm still hoping for dark eldar, truth be told. I have to agree on the scouts, i love the look of them, but i don't think i'd ever end up using them.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> its not a box on legs this is a box on legs
> this on the other hand is pure awesome


Which one is the defiler? it's hard to tell. :wink:

Mine would be devastators. Though i hardly ever play anymore it annoys me that whilst i love the look of a unit of devs with random weapons, it usually makes more sense to take 4 MLs.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cyklown said:


> Swooping Hawks: I honestly fucking love the model. A set of hawk wings were the first thing I painted that I actually got RIGHT. Gold for the wing armature, blue and white alternating, both blending from variations on gray to the actual feather color I wanted for each one. The model itself was satisfying as well.
> 
> But... they were REALLY BAD in the last codex. And then the new codex came out, and they were still REALLY BAD, and this time there was no SHEDS to save them. And then even haywires got nerfed...
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you, it was the swooping hawks that made me buy eldar when i saw them in WD127 and then they got there own pot of paint i was hooked, but to be honest they have always sucked, even in the original rules the idea was cool but getting them to actually do what they were designed for was almost impossible.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

possessed because their rules just don't make sense
also lucius- awesome model, awesome fluff you look at his rules and think awesome but when you field him...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

1 rep to whoever can tell me why my post is called "thats not a knife"


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> 1 rep to whoever can tell me why my post is called "thats not a knife"


Err Crocodile Dundee reference?

Anyways... Reading this thread has made me decide to leave the swooping hawks out of my upcoming Eldar Army. I'll just stick to ground pounding units and vehicles are aren't nerfed to shit. Reading the 4th edition codex almost turned me off to the entire race but I thought what the hell my younger brother has nothing but good things to say about his Eldar force.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

All my nippletastic metal demonettes. No point using lesser demons really. Posessed. Best chaos boxed set there is but no-one uses the set to make posessed. It is more like the christmas conversion set, parts for plague marines raptors lords std csm's, anything but posessed. I sort of agree on the defiler, great kit for conversions but i use soulgrinders instead. Much nicer model. Vanquishers, no blast any more. I would say chaos dreads but i still use the khornate cc dread, he still hammers.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

meh, if there is a model I like I paint it and use it, damn its effectiveness, this is a game of toy soldiers, not a serious competetion, I couldn't care less if leman russ punishers are regarded as kinda crap, I still intend o use one, I wouldn't care if LotD are rubbish, if I did marines (and could afford the cunts) I would use them all the time, I don't care if possessed are regarded as rubbish 1 out of 6 times, I'll still use them, and consider it a bonus if I roll one of the other 5 abilities.

why should anyone care how a toy performs?, you never brought little green plastic army men as a child and demand you only use the ones armed with bazookas and that ones armed with M-16 are none competitive in the metabollocksgame.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I have models in my collection for armies I don't (and will never play).
They were bought purely because I liked the look of them. Their rules are irrelevant.

I have a monolith in my cabinet that was an experiment to see if I could get it to light up (successful).
I have Tau hammerhead and Piranha models for the look of them. 
I have a DE raider (minus the inverted winged keel), as I like the model.

The models in the armies I play were selected using the same criteria. If I liked the look of them, they went in (rules irrelevant). If I don't like them, they don't go in (again, rules irrelevant). Yes, I have a few sub-par units in my armies as a result. It doesn't matter to me.

If I don't like enough models in a given range to make an army, then I won't play them.
Fortunately for me, it seems whenever they decide to change models, they make the newer ones worse, so the decision is easy for me to maintain.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> why should anyone care how a toy performs?, you never brought little green plastic army men as a child and demand you only use the ones armed with bazookas and that ones armed with M-16 are none competitive in the metabollocksgame.


My sentiment exactly. The problem is 40k has become so competitive that some models "are greant" whilst others "just suck." It is a shame.

Being me, I am not a fan of competitive matches, as I think it takes away from the game for what it is. So, quite frankly, I am going to use Possessed, and I am doing to use Defilers (central to my developing strategy).

At least they will look good (hopefully) when they are dying.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

If you like the model, buy it and enjoy it, and remember why you started collecting, if it was purely to win, your in the wrong game. 

Trust me uncompetetive armies are tough to play, but a joy to own, I play 1k sons and non land raider heavy daemonhunters. And still love swooping hawks for my eldar.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Being me, I am not a fan of competitive matches, as I think it takes away from the game for what it is. So, quite frankly, I am going to use Possessed, and I am doing to use Defilers (central to my developing strategy).


My sentiment exactly. 40K is a game, and the competative players ruin the fun of the game. 

So what if the troops aren't that good? If they're fun to play, who cares if they die first?


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

my metal CSM possesed, saw them in the shop and loved how they looked awsome, but their stats suck!:shok:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

mine is lord zuther (or hows its bloody spelt) from FW great model, crap stats, but i still use as a termie lord, and people love seeing him on the table


----------



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

> why should anyone care how a toy performs?, you never brought little green plastic army men as a child and demand you only use the ones armed with bazookas and that ones armed with M-16 are none competitive in the metabollocksgame.


Nah, i never went to that extreme, but i can tell you for sure i never used the guy clutching his chest dying on the battle field and the minesweeper, i just never used em for anything but frying with magnifying glasses.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, i have several models (eldar swooping hawks and a daemon prince to name but two) sitting in my box and i'll never play those armies. i brought them 'coz i wanted to paint them. 
i've always been a spacewolves player and thankfully the new space wolves models are beautiful, so i wont have to cheat on my army whenever i see a shiny new release. i'll just buy another box of space wolves terminators and make some awesome conversions instead.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Sanguinary Guard. Models are great, background is great, but lack of invun and limited to 5 guys? Not so much.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Funny that. I recently bought a few models I now rarely use.

When BA came out they gave me a reason to get swooping hawks. I like the models but the wings never stood out so after buying 1 box their wings got swapped with the plastic Sanguinary guards and the wings of the sanguinor for the exarch. I then bought Barharroth who received the wings from Astorath.

I sometimes use these guys but they are really a fun unit-not one I expect great things from. Bring back Sustained assault and they could take out marines.

I also have a habit that when a REALLY good model comes out I but it to set as a test to see how much my painting has improved. My current project is the changeling model (bought last week).


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

my favorite models that i will never use is the chaos lord models they are awesome looking but in all reality they suck they cost about as much as a daemon prince does decked out and they dont have eternal warrior so one melta gun or PF hit and he dies with the fail of his 5+ invule. so yea that sucks.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

From the Witch Hunter range I would say Sister Repentia and Penitent Engines.
Repentia are too fragile and too expensive, look awesome though.

Many have hailed the Penitent Engine as one of the best looking models GW has put out, atleast in the WH range and I would agree with this. But armour 11 all round and open topped? Ap1 weapons destroy them on a pen roll of 1 if in squadron, 2 if not.
They are a joke, I dare anyone to field 9 of those things vs any 4ed+ army. Vs necrons and daemonhunters I think they could work though but you would still have to be extremely lucky.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i did field a PE in a game agaisnt 5th ed SM's, and the guy hated it, he turbo boosted some scout bikers up to try and out flank my immolator, and sunddenly this engine of rage and death slamed in to his bikes, after flameing the crap out of em, by the time the combat finsihed, there was just scrap left while the engine went off to squish more marines, it killed 3 units before being destroyed, thanks to some very poor dice rolls from my opponent. but yeah, the PE and repentas (full unit of 9 and misstress for £18, bonus) are nice models, finerly got some repenters myself now, and looking forward to painting em


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Space Marine Honour Guard. In addition to that fucking Ultramarine moulding, it's too much work to even consider buying the box to make them play.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I second the Chaos Lord. I got one on sale and he looks like the bastard child of Darth Vader and King Leonidas, but the fact is he's not shooty or killy enough to outsine a champion with the proper setup. If Daemon weapons were more reliable he might be a good vehicle for them, but paying 2 marines for a weapon that might make him useless is asking too much for any but the most casual, fun games. 

And yes, he can and likely will be popped by the first fist or Klaw that comes along. Hopefully they will restore his retinue in the next codex, or let him buy Eternal Warrior (which he oculd in the last codex, but GW stole that and gave it to the Space Puppies!).


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> From the Witch Hunter range I would say Sister Repentia and Penitent Engines.
> Repentia are too fragile and too expensive, look awesome though.
> 
> Many have hailed the Penitent Engine as one of the best looking models GW has put out, atleast in the WH range and I would agree with this. But armour 11 all round and open topped? Ap1 weapons destroy them on a pen roll of 1 if in squadron, 2 if not.
> They are a joke, I dare anyone to field 9 of those things vs any 4ed+ army. Vs necrons and daemonhunters I think they could work though but you would still have to be extremely lucky.


I would semi agree with this. They are fantastic models, and I'm taking my time painting mine (I buy one every 4 months or so). Though, I actually had them do well. Had a squad of three absolutely destroy in an apoc game the other day. My opponents all saw it and laughed when I put 'em on the table. That and they were the prettiest models on the table (IMHO).


----------

